# Bogie is Learning Agility



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well, I think I have the video thing figured out...

Bogie and I started taking Agility after getting the CGC. I figured it would be fun, but I didn't expect him to do so well. He isn't the fastest, but he sure is cute!!!

This video was taken last Tuesday at our 4th class. It was the first time he ran the obstacles off leash. I was wearing Crocs that were too big and almost tripped myself a couple of times. Next class I'm wearing a sports bra and tennis shoes...

P.S. I can't figure out how to embed the video (like the Poppy the Turtle post) and would appreciate any advice or help.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww he looks like he's doing a great job and having lots of fun! i never thought of malts as agility dogs but they seem to really enjoy it. 

i'm not sure what video host you're using, but i know through youtube, there's a link called 'embed video', and when you post that, it embeds automatically.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bogie did a great job! I am thoroughly impressed watching any agility videos. What great focus he has on you...keep up the great work!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Awww ... I think Bogie did awesome!!! :aktion033:

I keep thinking I might like to do this with Poppy. How old is Bogie?

Regarding the video, all I can tell you is that when you copy the YouTube link and paste it here, it automatically embeds the video. I'm not sure about other sites though.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Ok. I was using facebook. There was a way to get the embed video code but it didn't show the video on the message preview.

Bogie will be two in August. I got him last Memorial Day weekend and he knew how to stack and do a show walk. Since he wasn't going to be able to show in confirmation I figured we could work on obedience and agility. I love, love, love training with him. When people compliment us on his good manners I make sure they know it is training (and a bit of good breeding) that makes him such a good dog.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WAY TO GO Bogie :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: love it. Keep it up. 



nekkidfish said:


> Regarding the video, all I can tell you is that when you copy the YouTube link and paste it here, it automatically embeds the video. I'm not sure about other sites though.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


yup that is true. All you need is your youtube video's URL (no need for embed code) it automatically appears here. 

Test. Edited: I tried with your video URL to test, but it doesn't work. I guess it only works if you have it in youtube.

Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Well, I think I have the video thing figured out...
> 
> Bogie and I started taking Agility after getting the CGC. I figured it would be fun, but I didn't expect him to do so well. He isn't the fastest, but he sure is cute!!!
> 
> ...


Wow, that was great! And I love the name Bogie. My Mom had a dog named Bogie several years ago...he was so sweet.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job Bogie. He did very well for training such a short time. My Bogie has been doing agility classes for about a year. He'll never be the fastest dog out there, but he sure has fun doing it.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is so great! I would love to do that with Jack! Go Bogie!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow great job and oh what fun for everyone. Bogie is adorable!!!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

AWWWWWWW!!! Bogie is precious!! I loved watching the video!! It made me remember when my Havanese was a puppy ad going through obedience training - the trainer had an A frame that my baby just loved going over. He would get so excited when he did a good job! 

I think it's awesome that your doing agility - Bogie looks so happy!


----------

